# Benefits lost by buying Marriott resale?



## Cdalton04 (Aug 10, 2017)

Sorry for posting this again but wasn't really finding the answer in a recent post by searching..

Can anyone tell me what benefits/features you lose by buying Marriott resale? I'm looking at buying one and the agent is telling me it's not eligible for points.  If you buy resale week (not points) are you limited to just home resort? If no points, how does the trade value to the other properties work? Do you get a "gold week" at other properties through interval?

Anything else I should know before making an offer? It is a property we would likely often go to but I think one should be able to trade in if desired.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 10, 2017)

Cdalton04 said:


> Sorry for posting this again but wasn't really finding the answer in a recent post by searching..
> 
> Can anyone tell me what benefits/features you lose by buying Marriott resale? I'm looking at buying one and the agent is telling me it's not eligible for points.  If you buy resale week (not points) are you limited to just home resort? If no points, how does the trade value to the other properties work? Do you get a "gold week" at other properties through interval?
> 
> Anything else I should know before making an offer? It is a property we would likely often go to but I think one should be able to trade in if desired.



If you buy a resale week, you can (1) use it, or (2) exchange it (typically through ii but there are a few that also exchange through RCI).  

If you pay perhaps 10X as much, you get points.  You can stay 1 day here and 1 day at another resort, etc.  You can use your points to book in any of the Marriott resorts - - if you have enough points.  If you want to cancel and rebook, I think that there is no additional Marriott fee.  If you want to exchange into a non-Marriott TS, you will still need to go through ii.  If you converted a old legacy week to points, you may have enough points to stay only a part of a week (if depends on your home resort season and the season you are requesting).  

I own post 2010 weeks and I use some of them, and exchange the rest.  I typically split my resale week and use a 1 BR white/gold season to exchange into a 2 BR at Newport Coast (and pay an ii $69 upgrade fee).  I also often use my efficiency side to book another Marriott within driving distance and pay an upgrade fee.  Right now I have a reservation for mid November in Palm Desert at the Shadow Ridge Enclaves - - I used an efficiency and booked a 2 BR (paid $138 to upgrade).  

So, there are benefits to owning weeks and there are drawbacks to owning weeks.  But weeks are relatively cheap to buy on the secondary market and points are fairly expensive.


----------



## Cdalton04 (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you!
And would you say that you generally could book a specific week in your home property/season if you plan ahead (do you get a longer window to book at your home resort?) There is one specific week that we likely would want to book each year and I'm just wondering if I would have a good chance to get it. For example, if we buy a gold week that covers week 33-36. Do I have a good chance to get 33 at my home resort if I book early enough?

If I am buying just a "2 BR" can I split it like you did or is that only an option for 2BR lockoffs?
We own DVC and HGVC so this is just a bit different how it works than I am used to. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bucky (Aug 11, 2017)

Cdalton04 said:


> Thank you!
> And would you say that you generally could book a specific week in your home property/season if you plan ahead (do you get a longer window to book at your home resort?) There is one specific week that we likely would want to book each year and I'm just wondering if I would have a good chance to get it. For example, if we buy a gold week that covers week 33-36. Do I have a good chance to get 33 at my home resort if I book early enough?
> 
> If I am buying just a "2 BR" can I split it like you did or is that only an option for 2BR lockoffs?
> ...



You can book your home resort 12 mos in advance. But, since reservations open at 9am exactly at the 12 month mark you may not get the exact day you want to check in. When we only had one unit we called one year out at the exact time and were told there were no Sat check in available! If you own multiple units you can call 13 mos out. At our resort week 33 is one of the busiest weeks of the year. Schools start the following week. Actually we will be at our resort for weeks 33-34 this year.

You cannot split a dedicated two bedroom unit. Only if it is a lock off.


----------



## kds4 (Aug 11, 2017)

Cdalton04 said:


> Sorry for posting this again but wasn't really finding the answer in a recent post by searching..
> 
> Can anyone tell me what benefits/features you lose by buying Marriott resale? I'm looking at buying one and the agent is telling me it's not eligible for points.  If you buy resale week (not points) are you limited to just home resort? If no points, how does the trade value to the other properties work? Do you get a "gold week" at other properties through interval?
> 
> Anything else I should know before making an offer? It is a property we would likely often go to but I think one should be able to trade in if desired.



_Can anyone tell me what benefits/features you lose by buying Marriott resale? I'm looking at buying one and the agent is telling me it's not eligible for points._
There are 2 different types of points in the Marriott world. There are Marriott Reward Points (MRPs) which are basically 'hotel' points. A timeshare week purchased directly from Marriott can be converted into a pre-determined amount of MRPs every year or every other year instead of occupying the week. Those points will be deposited into the owner's Marriott Rewards account and can be used for stays at Marriott hotels and many Marriott timeshares. The amount of MRPs and the frequency you can convert the week for them varies by location/size/season. A week bought resale is generally unable to be converted to Marriott Reward Points (MRPs). Otherwise it has all of the usage benefits of a week purchased directly from Marriott (based on the size/view/season of the week you purchase).

The other type of point is called a Destination Club or (DC) point. These are basically 'timeshare' points. They are sold directly by Marriott in bundles of 1,000 or more (and can be purchased on the resale market at a significant discount as well). Besides buying points directly, certain Marriott weeks can be 'enrolled' in a program that allows the week to be converted annually or every other year into a pre-determined number of DC points. Those points can then be applied toward a 'points stay' at any Marriott timeshare property. The amount of DC points required for a stay will vary by resort, unit size, view, and season. Resale weeks purchased now are not generally 'enrollable' into the DC program unless you purchase a large quantity of DC points directly from Marriott (at a cost of $30k or more). Many owners do not find it worthwhile to spend this amount of money just to add the flexibility of turning their week into DC points (with no guarantee that they will ever even decide to do this). 
_
If you buy resale week (not points) are you limited to just home resort?_
A resale week also has all of the same exchange opportunities that a week purchased from Marriott directly would have either through Interval International (II) and/or possibly the Florida Club if the Marriott Resort you purchased is one of the properties in that collection.

_If no points, how does the trade value to the other properties work? _
II has their own 'valuation' system. They call it TDI. Most Marriott timeshare properties have a high TDI value with II, which means they are considered to have 'strong' trade power. Other factors include the size of the unit (a 3BR will have more trade power than a 2BR) as well as the season owned. For example, a Platinum (summer/high) season week will have more trade power than a Bronze (winter/low) season week. In general terms, a 3BR Platinum season Marriott week will carry the strongest overall trade value. The location of the week you are trading is also a factor. For example, is the week you are considering located in Hawaii or Orlando versus New Jersey or Branson. (Don't get me wrong. All Marriott properties are of comparable high quality, but their location can impact the relative trading power within II.)

In my opinion, the 'holy grail' of timeshares for exchange purposes is the 3BR Platinum Lock-Off unit. There are a few Marriott properties out there that have them and you can find them on the resale market. The ability to lock-off the week, make 2 trips to my home resort (or 2 deposits to II that I can potentially exchange for 2 different week-long trips) all while paying Marriott just 1 annual maintenance fee is great.

_Do you get a "gold week" at other properties through interval?_
You are not guaranteed to be able to trade for the same season/size/view as what you own. That's the best and worst thing about II. You may be searching for that dream week in Aruba with your 3BR Platinum Orlando week but end up being able to find only a 1BR during their Gold equivalent season. So, you have to decide whether to accept the 'downtrade' or keep looking for the size/season you want. On the other hand, you could be searching a destination using just a Studio or 1BR portion of a lock-off unit and find a 2BR or even 3BR unit to exchange into. The trade power of the unit you are searching with determines what you 'see' in your search results when looking for an exchange. It's these 'uptrade' opportunities where you can really leverage the value of a week (and if you are booking the upgrade within 60 days of check-in there are no extra fees above the regular exchange fee to do it).  

Hope that helped answer some of your questions. Good luck.


----------



## Cdalton04 (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you!!


----------



## davidvel (Aug 11, 2017)

Cdalton04 said:


> Thank you!!


What resort are you looking at?


----------



## Cdalton04 (Aug 11, 2017)

The one in Myrtle Beach.

Can you tell me with Interval- if we deposit a week one year, could we combine it with another week (same property- just different years') to upgrade to a nicer single week? I'm used to points where you can bank the points and combine over a couple years if desired. Just trying to understand how we can move up from our season/property/unit if we wanted.


----------



## l0410z (Aug 11, 2017)

If you buy resale, you lose the benefit of having less money in your bank account.  I own three resale weeks, 2 summer at the Monarch in HHI and one EOY at Grand Chateau. The Grand Chateau is only for trading.  I am optimistic based on this year but I have not owned it long enough to really know.   

The 2 Monarch resale weeks.. 
One I  purchased resale from Marriott and can exchange for Marriott Reward points.    The Monarch gets 130K MR points and can be done every year.  The last time I did this was in 2001.  I believe it has limited value.  The other was purchased resale privately. The Monarch doesn't have right of first refusal).  The only time I trade using  II has been to the Grand Ocean (8) because I need to sleep more than the Monarch (6) can handle.  I have never had an issue.    

I am not sure it works for anyone else, but in my opinion, if one is going to buy resale, I would look for an area you enjoy that can rent for more than my MF.  This is more important than Reward Points or Destination Points.   This offers the most flexibility.   If Myrtle Beach fits that, bingo.


----------



## Vacation fun (Aug 11, 2017)

No you can not combine units for an "upgrade". Each unit is separate and independent  for a trade. I would suggest you buy at the resort and season you want. You can also contact the Marriott official resale week which can give the inform you of a bundle package that is a resale week with additional points. Then your resale week could also be used as points if you choose to use it that way. Also your week qualifies for Marriott Reward points for hotels Just keep in mind the price will be much higher than buying a resale week from redweek.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 11, 2017)

Cdalton04 said:


> The one in Myrtle Beach.
> 
> Can you tell me with Interval- if we deposit a week one year, could we combine it with another week (same property- just different years') to upgrade to a nicer single week? I'm used to points where you can bank the points and combine over a couple years if desired. Just trying to understand how we can move up from our season/property/unit if we wanted.


There are lots of people on here that own at Ocean Watch. They will be able to better tell you about trading power and what types of trades they received. That being said, as you plan to use your week more often than not, I wouldn't put too much stock in the particular trade power, as all Marriotts trade pretty well.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 12, 2017)

Cdalton04 said:


> Thank you!
> And would you say that you generally could book a specific week in your home property/season if you plan ahead (do you get a longer window to book at your home resort?) There is one specific week that we likely would want to book each year and I'm just wondering if I would have a good chance to get it. For example, if we buy a gold week that covers week 33-36. Do I have a good chance to get 33 at my home resort if I book early enough?
> 
> If I am buying just a "2 BR" can I split it like you did or is that only an option for 2BR lockoffs?
> ...



I own in Palm Desert and own a gold/white week.  That give me weeks 22-26 and 36-49.  I love going there in the fall so it works well for me.  If I'm going to exchange, I try to reserve Thanksgiving week because it has the highest trading value.  So, I set the alarm, and am both logging in and phoning in when they open reservations.  Some companies open res's 365 in advance.  Marriott opens an entire week.  So if the first day of the week is on a Thursday and there are check-in days of Th, Fr, Sat, Sun and Mon, then when I call in at 365 before the Thursday check in, I also can reserve any of the other days.  Some Marriott owners don't know this.  I have always been able to book the day/week that I want.  But I don't know if that would be your own case.

If you have some flexibility, you actually have three "shots" at your weeks 33-36.

If the resort that you are buying has lock-off units, then, yes, you most likely can split them.  But some resorts, like Newport Coast, only have 2 BR units.  So you couldn't split them.  Other places like Canyon Villas have both lock-off and non-lockoff units.  But if you take steps to split early, you can split regardless.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 12, 2017)

Cdalton04 said:


> The one in Myrtle Beach.
> 
> Can you tell me with Interval- if we deposit a week one year, could we combine it with another week (same property- just different years') to upgrade to a nicer single week? I'm used to points where you can bank the points and combine over a couple years if desired. Just trying to understand how we can move up from our season/property/unit if we wanted.



With Interval you are not guaranteed the same view designation you get when reserving your home resort. At Oceanwatch we own Oceanside and are guaranteed that view (Conch or Scallop Bldg). With II no matter what you deposit you will more than likely get a garden view in one of the back bldgs. Sometimes a better spot but not usually.

Your best bet if you want to go to your home resort but in another season other than what you own is to do a "Request First" with your reservation. For example if you wanted to go in Platinum season and own Gold, place the request.


----------



## Cdalton04 (Aug 12, 2017)

Bucky said:


> With Interval you are not guaranteed the same view designation you get when reserving your home resort. At Oceanwatch we own Oceanside and are guaranteed that view (Conch or Scallop Bldg). With II no matter what you deposit you will more than likely get a garden view in one of the back bldgs. Sometimes a better spot but not usually.
> 
> Your best bet if you want to go to your home resort but in another season other than what you own is to do a "Request First" with your reservation. For example if you wanted to go in Platinum season and own Gold, place the request.


Since you own at Oceanwatch- sounds like Gold Oceanside which is what I am looking at- how do you feel it trades otherwise?

Does anyone know if Marriott might help you upgrade your week? For example- am looking at a Gold and platinum week- big difference in cost though so thinking it might be better to start with gold and down the road (if we like it), move up to a platinum week. If we went to Marriott resales, if they might work with us on that.. I guess maybe you sell one and buy another..


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 12, 2017)

Cdalton04 said:


> Does anyone know if Marriott might help you upgrade your week? For example- am looking at a Gold and platinum week- big difference in cost though so thinking it might be better to start with gold and down the road (if we like it), move up to a platinum week. If we went to Marriott resales, if they might work with us on that.. I guess maybe you sell one and buy another..



I suspect all they would do is list your existing week for sale at their standard price (Marriott Resales does not typically negotiate on price - their price is the price). They keep 40% and you get 60% when the unit sells and closes. You could then buy a new unit at their price. So you lose 40% of the value of your Gold week when you upgrade to Platinum. Also note, Marriott Resales prices tend to be higher priced than third-party broker resales. In my opinion, the only real reason to buy through Marriott Resales is if you want the right to buy a points bundle with the week to get the week enrolled plus the Trust points. Otherwise, if all you want is a week, then use a reputable outside broker.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 13, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> I suspect all they would do is list your existing week for sale at their standard price (Marriott Resales does not typically negotiate on price - their price is the price). They keep 40% and you get 60% when the unit sells and closes. You could then buy a new unit at their price. So you lose 40% of the value of your Gold week when you upgrade to Platinum. Also note, Marriott Resales prices tend to be higher priced than third-party broker resales. In my opinion, the only real reason to buy through Marriott Resales is if you want the right to buy a points bundle with the week to get the week enrolled plus the Trust points. Otherwise, if all you want is a week, then use a reputable outside broker.


I am sure you are right.
I haven't tried to do this, but I did ask MVC about upgrading by permanently exchanging one of our home resorts to another and paying the difference. 
They were not interested and would only list our existing week, as you say, and selling us the new week.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 13, 2017)

Cdalton04 said:


> Since you own at Oceanwatch- sounds like Gold Oceanside which is what I am looking at- how do you feel it trades otherwise?
> 
> Does anyone know if Marriott might help you upgrade your week? For example- am looking at a Gold and platinum week- big difference in cost though so thinking it might be better to start with gold and down the road (if we like it), move up to a platinum week. If we went to Marriott resales, if they might work with us on that.. I guess maybe you sell one and buy another..



Don't know how it trades but hopefully I will find out soon. Just did a request first through II to trade our first week next year from the second week of our stay (Gold) 34 to (Platinum) week 32.

We bought our two weeks off of eBay to stay at the resort every year since it's only a 3 hr drive for us.


----------



## rrazzorr (Aug 16, 2017)

Cdalton04 said:


> The one in Myrtle Beach.
> 
> Can you tell me with Interval- if we deposit a week one year, could we combine it with another week (same property- just different years') to upgrade to a nicer single week? I'm used to points where you can bank the points and combine over a couple years if desired. Just trying to understand how we can move up from our season/property/unit if we wanted.



If you deposit a MOW week one year, most likely you will not find a matching week week that suits your needs for the following year.
In order to accomplish what you describe above, you would rent out your week one year, and rent a second week the following year, completely eliminating II out of that equation.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 17, 2017)

Bucky said:


> With Interval you are not guaranteed the same view designation you get when reserving your home resort. At Oceanwatch we own Oceanside and are guaranteed that view (Conch or Scallop Bldg). With II no matter what you deposit you will more than likely get a garden view in one of the back bldgs. Sometimes a better spot but not usually.
> 
> Your best bet if you want to go to your home resort but in another season other than what you own is to do a "Request First" with your reservation. For example if you wanted to go in Platinum season and own Gold, place the request.



You are correct we have 2 two weeks book for Oct 2017 garden view..


----------



## valuemkt (Aug 18, 2017)

Cdalton04 said:


> Since you own at Oceanwatch- sounds like Gold Oceanside which is what I am looking at- how do you feel it trades otherwise?
> 
> Does anyone know if Marriott might help you upgrade your week? For example- am looking at a Gold and platinum week- big difference in cost though so thinking it might be better to start with gold and down the road (if we like it), move up to a platinum week. If we went to Marriott resales, if they might work with us on that.. I guess maybe you sell one and buy another..



I own GOLD Oceanwatch oceanside ..I mainly use my week .. I've tried to trade for marriott Hawaii and have never come close. I've successfully gotten marriott surf club in Aruba 3 times .. various times of year and have enjoyed that. Recently, I had one of my weeks expiring this September.. I fell asleep and had forgotten about it .. and i didnt want to pay the extension fees etc .. So around May i spoke to the marriott desk and did a request for oceanwatch anytime in june july or august. They were not hopeful, but in mid June I received a confirmation of a week starting July 23 ! The welcome indicated a garden view.. I then called oceanwatch, explained that I was an owner there .. confirmed that via my Marriott rewards number and linked that to my II reservation. We got  a nice oceanside room fifth floor in SCALLOP ..Hope this helps

BTW, we have our "normal" week available starting the Sunday before Labor Day (Sept 3-10) if anyone is interested


----------

